# Recommendations for new beans please



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Sooooo,

Long time fan of Coffee Compass espresso blends, in particular we like the Mahogany Hit Malabar and I like the Gusto Gold, buuuuuut they seem pretty inconsistent across batches lately - one will taste lovely and the other not so much.

I used to love the sweet bourbon blend, I don't know if they've changed the blend or stopping smoking/vaping has killed my liking for it, but to me it's neither sweet nor bourbon like anymore - it's actually bitter. I brew espresso at 18g in and 36g out in <30 seconds (usually aim for 27 s, I don't know why) and I use an Alex Duetto mk 2 with a Mazzer Royal grinder so I guess my kit is fine. Water is Tesco Ashbeck.

I know there's loads of other roasters to try, so I'm after recommendations for an espresso coffee bean, sweet with a good crema that can hold it's own in a latte for SWMBO.

My favourite coffee of all time is Cubita Cuban coffee however you cannot get it in UK for a reasonable price sadly, but if anyone knows of anything similar then I'm all ears - please can you give me some recommendations of roasters and beans?

Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Mystery 11 definitely give it a go.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Try the James Gourmet Simply Brazil and Formula 6. Both great with milk.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Try the James Gourmet Simply Brazil and Formula 6. Both great with milk.


Unbelievable consistency from James gourmet and would highly recommend both of these blends too. I've tried not to comment on coffeecompass as I have huge respect for them but something seems to be going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Out of interest when did you start to notice things change? Late July by any chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> Out of interest when did you start to notice things change? Late July by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You thinking the heatwave may have had something to do with it?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I did at the time yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

KTD said:


> Out of interest when did you start to notice things change? Late July by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it would be around then I guess. Used to love the sweet bourbon but no two batches are the same for me at the moment.

I do have huge respect for them and I hope if they're having issues they can resolve them soon.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Late to this, maybe it won't get picked up, but I received a delivery of Sweet Boubon yesterday - I'd been wandering about the interweb looking at roasteries - and first impressions are ??? I am using an R58 with a Mazzer SJ electronic and use WDT to help address some consistency issues with the Mazzer (I have a new grinder arriving very soon, perhaps next week whoohoo). Anyway, with a similar brew I'm not getting any bitterness but I would say it's a bit dumb. There's some hints of sweetness but I'm wondering about brew temperature. What temperature were you brewing at when you were in love with the blend?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I had sweet bourbon from CC last month and I enjoyed it. Not that my subjective taste is an authority, just another data point. T'was sweet, slightly fruity even, but definitely not bitter, 18-19g espresso, ~40g out, 25-30sec, ok. And that 500g bag was consistent across 3 weeks I had it. Happen to have lots of different beans so the bag lasted me a long time.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Finally cracked it a few days after posting. I hadn't stretched the ratio enough (18 in, 40 out exactly as you say) but I'd also been a degree or two too high. I dropped my R58 brew boiler to 105° (92° at the head) and the result was near miraculous. Happy bunny.


----------



## daniellwe (Nov 25, 2017)

Quite a big fan of Red Brick by Square Mile Coffee Roasters


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

rumour hasit that in group buys there's something ahem... maybe... ahem... of interest


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Philip HN said:


> Late to this, maybe it won't get picked up, but I received a delivery of Sweet Boubon yesterday - I'd been wandering about the interweb looking at roasteries - and first impressions are ??? I am using an R58 with a Mazzer SJ electronic and use WDT to help address some consistency issues with the Mazzer (I have a new grinder arriving very soon, perhaps next week whoohoo). Anyway, with a similar brew I'm not getting any bitterness but I would say it's a bit dumb. There's some hints of sweetness but I'm wondering about brew temperature. What temperature were you brewing at when you were in love with the blend?


Good question and the answer is I don't know. I had better results with my Gaggia Classic (PID) and a Mazzer SJ than with my Alex Duetto II and Mazzer Royale.

Interestingly though (after reading your eureka post!) I used to pull longer shots on the Gaggia probably about 40g so that might be it. I'm going to get another bag to experiment with.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry for reviving an older thread, but going through a 500g bag of sweet bourbon blend right now. Definitely needs longer ratios, doing 18g in to 45-50g out, and as low temperature as I can convince my HX to get out, around 93C I'd say.

Having it as a double espresso, it definitely reminds me of something sweet, but without actually being sweet. It also has a milk aftertaste, especially once it has cooled in the cup.

Not to jinx it, really enjoying the smoothness and lack of acidity. Not sure what to order next though, any recommendations?


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

ArisP said:


> Sorry for reviving an older thread, but going through a 500g bag of sweet bourbon blend right now. Definitely needs longer ratios, doing 18g in to 45-50g out, and as low temperature as I can convince my HX to get out, around 93C I'd say.
> Having it as a double espresso, it definitely reminds me of something sweet, but without actually being sweet. It also has a milk aftertaste, especially once it has cooled in the cup.
> Not to jinx it, really enjoying the smoothness and lack of acidity. Not sure what to order next though, any recommendations?


Wife and I are currently set on the Mahogany Roast Malabar at the moment. I'm getting the occasional gold shot with it at 18g in and c. 40g out but I don't subscribe or have the patience and time to aim for the sweet spot all the time.

Holds its own in milk based drinks and I like it as an espresso.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

daniellwe said:


> Quite a big fan of Red Brick by Square Mile Coffee Roasters


 I just got a pack of this in the mail. Anyone have any suggestions on what ratio/temp to get the best from it?


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

brokentechie said:


> Not to jinx it, really enjoying the smoothness and lack of acidity. Not sure what to order next though, any recommendations?


 I seem to keep returning to the Sweet Bourbon but just before Christmas I bought a kilo of the Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit. At 92C, 18 in and 40 - 42 out I found it delicious but for whatever reason, possibly grinder possibly me, just a tad too challenging to get right with sufficient consistency to merit reordering. I will certainly give it another go when I've upgraded my grinder.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> I just got a pack of this in the mail. Anyone have any suggestions on what ratio/temp to get the best from it?


 Recipe is on the website. 19/38. Not sure why but I've had a harder time with smaller doses in my 18g basket and got the best out of it in a 20g basket.


----------

